# Anybody ordered from Transdesign lately? Are they having trouble?



## Chikky (Jan 24, 2011)

As the title asks, I was wondering if anyone else was having trouble with an order from Transdesign. I ordered from them a week ago and the order is still 'In Process'. Normally, within two days the order is processed and I get it within a few more days. This time I actually paid for express shipping to get my stuff faster and it's taking even longer??

  	Just wondered if I was missing anything!

  	Edit: The money was taken out the same day, so I know that's not an issue.


----------



## Chester (Jan 24, 2011)

Let's hope they sort it quickly with you!! I wanted to order from them next week. Keep us updated, please.

  	Chester


----------



## Chikky (Jan 24, 2011)

I will! I emailed them earlier today. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Chikky (Jan 26, 2011)

Update: I did get an email late yesterday from them. It was very brief; just a 'Your order has shipped' and the gentleman's name who responded. No 'sorry' or anything, which I found kind of odd, but whatever, I'm getting my order.

  	Then today, I get an email from PayPal saying I was getting a refund. They did give me a $10 refund on my order, I guess because I paid for fast shipping and it's been so long. So that was nice of them!

  	Can't wait to get my polishes!!


----------



## Chester (Feb 9, 2011)

That's good to hear Chikky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	They are a bit slow these days. I had to cancel my order and today, 10 days later, it still shows as "on hold" on my account. I already emailed them twice. No answer yet.

  	Chester


----------

